# Brötchen, Semmeln



## heidita

Von hier abgespalten.

Was mich an ein Gespräch mit meiner bayrischen Freundin erinnert. Wir sassen am Frühstückstisch und sie fragte ob ich Semmeln wollte. Ich verneinte, nein, ich wollte lieber Brötchen.

Semmel ist in meiner Region Weißbrot, normalerweise leicht süss.


----------



## Kajjo

heidita said:
			
		

> Was mich an ein Gespräch mit meiner bayrischen Freundin erinnert. Wir sassen am Frühstückstisch und sie fragte ob ich Semmeln wollte. Ich verneinte, nein, ich wollte lieber Brötchen.


*lol* Ja, Bayern ist quasi sprachliches Ausland ) Im Norden kann man statt Brötchen auch Rundstück sagen (wohl aus dem Plattdeutschen übernommen), aber Brötchen ist schon das normale, übliche Wort.

 Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

heidita said:
			
		

> Was mich an ein Gespräch mit meiner bayrischen Freundin erinnert. Wir sassen am Frühstückstisch und sie fragte ob ich Semmeln wollte. Ich verneinte, nein, ich wollte lieber Brötchen.


"Semmeln" gibt es auch in Sachsen, so weit ich weiß. Meine Cousins nahe Dresden verwenden es. Ich glaube sogar, dass der Plural "Semmeln" dort heißt.


----------



## MrMagoo

Zu den "Brötchen/Semmeln":

Hier in Westfalen sind die Dinger, die man links im Bild sieht "Brötchen", die auf der rechten Seite heißen "Semmel(n)".
In Berlin heißen erstere "Schrippen" und letztere "Brötchen".

In anderen Regionen kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus, aber vielleicht kann ja jemand von euch noch etwas dazu beitragen... 

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Kajjo

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Zu den "Brötchen/Semmeln":
> 
> Hier in Westfalen sind die Dinger, die man links im Bild sieht "Brötchen", die auf der rechten Seite heißen "Semmel(n)".
> In Berlin heißen erstere "Schrippen" und letztere "Brötchen".
> 
> In anderen Regionen kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus, aber vielleicht kann ja jemand von euch noch etwas dazu beitragen...


Wir nennen beide Sorten einfach Brötchen. Die normalen Brötchen sehen bei uns meistens so aus, die bei Dir rechts abgebildeten nennt man meistens Kaiserbrötchen. Hier ein Überblick, dem ich größtenteil so zustimmen kann. Nur den Ausdruck "Knackfrisch" habe ich so noch nicht verwendet, klingt für mich eher nach Aufbackbrötchen und Roggenkrusti sind einfach Roggenbrötchen.

Kajjo


----------



## Bonjules

Hola,
In Sueddeutschland (Schwabenland) heissen die von MrMagoo gezeigten
Broetchen gemeinhin 'Wecken'.
Die gibt es in allen variationen: 'Mohnwecken' z.B., oder 'Laugenwecken' -
sehr schmackhaft, da in dieselbe Lauge getaucht wie 'Brezeln'.
(I wish I could get some)
saludos


----------



## cj427

In Wien habe ich nur "Semmeln" gesehen, die wie die Dinge auf der rechten Seite in MrMagoos Bild aussahen.


----------



## Whodunit

Beide Dinger heißen bei uns einfach "Brötchen". Ich kenne mich in der Bäckersprache nicht aus und hole nur selten Brötchen, aber ich werde beim nächsten Einkauf mal aufpassen, wie man die "rechten Brötchen" bei uns nennt.


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> ...wie man die "rechten Brötchen" bei uns nennt.



Republikanerle

SCNR


----------



## jester.

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Beide Dinger heißen bei uns einfach "Brötchen". Ich kenne mich in der Bäckersprache nicht aus und hole nur selten Brötchen, aber ich werde beim nächsten Einkauf mal aufpassen, wie man die "rechten Brötchen" bei uns nennt.



Also bei uns heißen die "einfache (Brötchen)". "Rechte Brötchen" habe ich ja echt noch nie gehört


----------



## heidita

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Zu den "Brötchen/Semmeln":
> 
> Hier in Westfalen sind die Dinger, die man links im Bild sieht "Brötchen", die auf der rechten Seite heißen "Semmel(n)".
> In Berlin heißen erstere "Schrippen" und letztere "Brötchen".
> 
> In anderen Regionen kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus, aber vielleicht kann ja jemand von euch noch etwas dazu beitragen...
> 
> Gruß
> -MrMagoo


 
Wir wissen schon, wir kommen aus einer anderen Gegend Westfalens, aber dass auch wir Unterschiede sehen...

Das Brötchen auf der linken Seite wird kurz _ein Spitzes_ genannt, das auf der rechten _ein Rundes. Das ist übrigens erst in letzter Zeit so, denn in meiner Zeit gab es nur die spitzeren Brötchen._
Man bestellt also zwei Spitze und drei Runde und bekommt die dementsprechenden Brötchen.
Hier wird unter Semmel nur Weissbrot verstanden. _Semmeln_ habe ich noch nie zum Verkauf gesehen.


----------



## heidita

FloVi said:
			
		

> Republikanerle
> 
> SCNR


 
Mal wieder toll, Flovi!

Dann wären die Mohnbrötchen die Gescheckten?

Heisst das SCNR etwas?


----------



## jester.

heidita said:
			
		

> Heisst das SCNR etwas?



Das heißt "Sorry, (I) could not resist"


----------



## heidita

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Also bei uns heißen die "einfache (Brötchen)". "Rechte Brötchen" habe ich ja echt noch nie gehört


Ich nehme an, es wurden die auf der _rechten Seite_ des Bildes gemeint.


----------



## Jana337

heidita said:
			
		

> Mal wieder toll, Flovi!


Fand ich auch! 


> Dann wären die Mohnbrötchen die Gescheckten?


Hier werde ich aber um eine Erklärung bitten müssen. 

Jana


----------



## heidita

Schwarz und weiss, gescheckt würde ich sagen.

zu gescheckt
http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&q=gescheckt&meta=

Eigentlich mit grossen Flecken, aber etwas Besseres fiel mir auf die Schnelle nicht ein. Leider nicht so schlagfertig wie Flovi!


----------



## jester.

heidita said:
			
		

> Ich nehme an, es wurden die auf der _rechten Seite_ des Bildes gemeint.


Ach so!

Ich dachte Who meinte generell die Brötchen/Semmeln aus Weizenmehl und bezeichnete sie als "richtige" (rechte) Brötchen. Das Bild hatte ich garnicht gesehen...


EDIT: "gescheckt" kannte ich übrigens auch nicht.


----------



## Whodunit

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Ach so!
> 
> Ich dachte Who meinte generell die Brötchen/Semmeln aus Weizenmehl und bezeichnete sie als "richtige" (rechte) Brötchen. Das Bild hatte ich garnicht gesehen...


 
Hättest du es dir angeguckt, so wären keine Missverständnisse aufgekommen.  Nein, natürlich heißen die nicht "Rechte Brötchen". 



> EDIT: "gescheckt" kannte ich übrigens auch nicht.


 
Das Wort "gescheckt" kanntest du nicht? Das ist ein Alltagswort hier.


----------



## Sepia

Ich möchte lieber (Hamburger) Rundstücke. 

(Freut euch, Dänen! Das dürfte euch bekannt vorkommen)


----------



## gaer

FloVi said:
			
		

> Republikanerle
> 
> SCNR


Republikanerle???

Please explain! By the way, I had also never seen SCNR before. 

Gaer

PS: I'm intrigued by these names: Fitnessbrötchen, Quarkbrötchen…


----------



## FloVi

Da Witze blöd sind, wenn man sie erklärt, habe ich mir erlaubt, das per PN zu machen.


----------



## gaer

FloVi said:
			
		

> Da Witze blöd sind, wenn man sie erklärt, habe ich mir erlaubt, das per PN zu machen.


Okay. I'll read the PM.


----------



## Sepia

Es ist übrigens auch interessant, dass man je nach Region völlig unterschiedliche Bezeichnungen für die gleichen Brötchen hat. Das ist kein deutsches Fänomen. Gibt es auch in viel kleineren Ländern.


----------



## gaer

Sepia said:
			
		

> Es ist übrigens auch interessant, dass man je nach Region völlig unterschiedliche Bezeichnungen für die gleichen Brötchen hat. Das ist kein deutsches Fänomen. Gibt es auch in viel kleineren Ländern.


There is one more thing that is true. This is a very BAD thread to participate in if you are hungry!

Gaer


----------



## Henryk

> In Berlin heißen erstere "Schrippen" und letztere "Brötchen".


Schrippen und Brötchen sind doch eigentlich ein und dasselbe.


----------



## FloVi

Henryk said:
			
		

> Schrippen und Brötchen sind doch eigentlich ein und dasselbe.



Nicht ganz. Schrippen sind die Standarddinger. In Magoos Bild oben links. Das Teil unten rechts heißt hier "offiziell" Kaiserbrötchen. Ebenfalls sehr lecker sind "Schusterjungen" (Roggenbrötchen)


----------



## Paskovich

Für mich gibt es nur Brötchen. 
Bis vor einigen Jahren habe ich das Wort Schrippen noch nicht mal gekannt.

Ich ging so zum Bäcker in der "großen Stadt" und gucke mich um und sehe nur "Schrippen: 15 Cent".
Da musste ich dann erstmal nachfragen, ob Schrippen dasselbe wie Brötchen sind und habe damit direkt für heitere Stimmung gesorgt ...

Schrippen ... wer sagt denn sowas!?

Brötchen ist Brötchen. Punkt. 

Mal abgesehen davon sehen unsere Brötchen hier in meinem Dorf keinem der verlinkten Brötchen ähnlich. 
Also von daher ist es mir egal, welche Form diese Dinger haben.


----------



## Gabriele

Hi,

ich kenne das auch nur unter dem Oberbegriff "Brötchen".
Früher (damals  ) gab es hier nur die wie links abgebildet, dann gab es die Kaiserbrötchen und dann immer mehr Varianten.
Aber hier haben die traditionellen Brötchen immer noch die Oberhand 

Semmel ist in manchen Regionen ein Weißbrot, sogar nur 25 km von hier entfernt und bis vor ca. 2 Jahren hatte ich das noch nie gehört und den Begriff nur als bayrisches Brötchen kennengelernt.

Grüße
Gabriele


----------



## jester.

FloVi said:


> Nicht ganz. Schrippen sind die Standarddinger. In Magoos Bild oben links. Das Teil unten rechts heißt hier "offiziell" Kaiserbrötchen. Ebenfalls sehr lecker sind "Schusterjungen" (Roggenbrötchen)



Dass es für diese zwei Brötchen unterschiedliche Namen gibt, überrascht mich. Die sind doch quasi das selbe oder? Nur die Form oben (Schlitz oder Stern) ist anders. Oder?


----------



## Gabriele

j3st3r said:


> . Die sind doch quasi das selbe oder? Nur die Form oben (Schlitz oder Stern) ist anders. Oder?


 
aber der Preis ist manchmal unterschiedlich


----------



## Jana337

Falls man diese Dinge in den deutschsprachigen Ländern kaufen kann, wie würde man sie nennen?

Jana


----------



## jester.

Jana337 said:


> Falls man diese Dinge in den deutschsprachigen Ländern kaufen kann, wie würde man sie nennen?
> 
> Jana



Keine Ahnung. Kannst du sie mal beschrieben? Also die dunkleren sind aus Rogenmehl mit Körnern, oder?
Sind die hellen süß oder nicht?

Für die dunkleren schlage ich Roggenstange oder Körnerstange vor. Aber hier gibt es sowas nicht zu kaufen, das ist also ein ausgedachter Name.


----------



## Whodunit

Es gibt auch noch "Knüppel" bei uns. Eine hilfreiche Erklärung zu den Brötchensorten gibt es hier. Darunter finde man auich Folgendes:



> *Knüppel* in Sachsen und Brandenburg länglich geformtes ("eingeschlagenes") Brötchen mit einem Anteil von Milch und Schmalz im Teig.


----------



## Jana337

j3st3r said:


> Keine Ahnung. Kannst du sie mal beschrieben? Also die dunkleren sind aus Rogenmehl mit Körnern, oder?


Ja.





> Sind die hellen süß oder nicht?


Nein, die schmecken genauso wie Schrippen und Brötchen.





> Für die dunkleren schlage ich Roggenstange oder Körnerstange vor. Aber hier gibt es sowas nicht zu kaufen, das ist also ein ausgedachter Name.


Im Deutschunterricht hatten wir irgendwelche lächerlichen Namen dafür, obwohl ich in Deutschland kein ähnliches Gebäck gesehen habe.
Die "Stangen" nannten wir "Hörnchen" (egal ob hell oder dunkel) und die anderen Zopf. Beide Wörter gibt es im Duden (Hörnchen dürfte eigentlich österreischisch sein), aber wie gesagt, im Laden nie gesehen. 

Jana


----------



## jester.

Jana337 said:


> Im Deutschunterricht hatten wir irgendwelche lächerlichen Namen dafür, obwohl ich in Deutschland kein ähnliches Gebäck gesehen habe.
> Die "Stangen" nannten wir "Hörnchen" (egal ob hell oder dunkel) und die anderen Zopf. Beide Wörter gibt es im Duden (Hörnchen dürfte eigentlich österreischisch sein), aber wie gesagt, im Laden nie gesehen.
> 
> Jana



Hörnchen sind süß. Und die gibt es auch hier, das ist alos nichts österreichisches.


Zu deinen Dingern: Da weiß ich wirklich keinen guten Namen für. Solche Gebäckstücke habe ich hier noch nie gesehen. Aber ich glaube in Prag habe ich sowas mal zum Frühstück gegessen.


----------



## Henryk

"Hörnchen" kenne ich auch noch. Ich könnte hier glänzen mit Ausdrücken für diese Gebäcke, war aber lange nicht in Polen. Ich kann mich erinnern, dass es dort auf dem Markt immer ganz viele Sorten gab, die dt. Namen hatten.


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:


> Falls man diese Dinge in den deutschsprachigen Ländern kaufen kann, wie würde man sie nennen?


 
Wie heißen sie denn auf Tschechisch? Vielleicht können wir mithilfe eines Wörterbuches einen deutschen Namen finden. Ich kenne sie nämlich auch nicht.



j3st3r said:


> Hörnchen sind süß. Und die gibt es auch hier, das ist alos nichts österreichisches.


 
Ich esse auch gerne Hörnchen, die sind sicherlicher überall in Deutschland zu finden. Allerdings sind die nicht wirklich süß. Süß dagegen sind Butterhörnchen (das rechte Hörnchen im Bild); von denen weiß ich nicht, ob sie überall in Deutschland verbreitet sind.


----------



## Jana337

> Wie heißen sie denn auf Tschechisch? Vielleicht können wir mithilfe eines Wörterbuches einen deutschen Namen finden. Ich kenne sie nämlich auch nicht.


Habe ich schon.  Die Stangen heißen rohlíky (singular rohlík), die Zöpfe pletenky/pletýnky (pletenka/pletýnka).

Wir sind allerdings im Deutschforum. 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:


> Habe ich schon.  Die Stangen heißen rohlíky (singular rohlík), die Zöpfe pletenky/pletýnky (pletenka/pletýnka).


 
Haha, "rohlíky" sind laut Wörterbuch "Croissants", aber die sehen nun wieder ganz anders aus.  Mit dem Wort "Zopf" kann ich aber auch nichts anfangen.



> Wir sind allerdings im Deutschforum.


 
Laut deines Stickys sind alle Sprachen erlaubt.


----------



## Lykurg

Ich kenne diese stangenförmigen Brötchen recht gut, typischerweise bei einem Fest etwa zu Suppen oder einer kalten Platte, gelegentlich auch die Zöpfe. Ich würde hierbei auch tatsächlich die Namen Sesam-, Mohn-, ... oder allgemein Körnerstange für die einen und -zopf für die anderen Brötchen verwenden. Diese Zöpfe habe ich allerdings eher selten (3-5 Mal) gesehen - besser vertraut ist mir der (süße, größere) Hefezopf, den man etwa zu Ostern selbst bäckt.


----------



## MrMagoo

Gabriele said:


> aber der Preis ist manchmal unterschiedlich



Wenn ihr mal in Berlin seid, dann könnt ihr einen richtigen "Preiskrieg" erleben:
Geht im Stadtteil Charlottenburg die Wilmersdorfer Straße entlang. Dort werdet ihr innerhalb weniger Meter an drei Bäckereien vorbeikommen - in der ersten kostet die Schrippe 0,25€, in der nächsten 0,15€ und wenn ihr dann noch ein paar Meter weitergeht, kostet sie nur noch 0,05€! 
(In entgegengesetzter Richtung verteuern sie sich natürlich entsprechend) *hehe*

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## heidita

Jana337 said:


> Falls man diese Dinge in den deutschsprachigen Ländern kaufen kann, wie würde man sie nennen?
> 
> Jana


 
Die länglichen Gebilde _Stangen_, eher weniger gebräuchlich, aber die Mohnzöpfe gibt es in Westfalen oft.

In meiner Stadt haben auch "Billigbrotgeschäfte" geöffnet. Es kostet ein Brötchen so um die 5 cents.


----------



## jester.

heidita said:


> In meiner Stadt haben auch "Billigbrotgeschäfte" geöffnet. Es kostet ein Brötchen so um die 5 cents.



Meinst du solche Selbstbedienungbäckereien? Bei mir in der Familie nennen wir diese Läden "Back-Factorys". Ich glaube das ist so, weil einer der ersten Läden dieser Art hier so hieß...


----------



## Kajjo

Jana337 said:


> Falls man diese Dinge in den deutschsprachigen Ländern kaufen kann, wie würde man sie nennen?



In Norddeutschland heißen sie Stangen und Zöpfe.

Kajjo


----------



## MrMagoo

Kajjo said:


> In Norddeutschland heißen sie Stangen und Zöpfe.
> 
> Kajjo


 

Kann ich mich nur anschließen - auch bei uns heiße sie Stangen oder Zöpfe.

-MrMagoo


----------



## MrMagoo

Und wo ich gerade den Hefezopf erwähnte, ganz lecker ist auch der "Rosinenstuten" - am besten mit guter Butter!  ... Man, bei diesem Thread läuft einem ja das Wasser im Mund zusammen!! 

-MrMagoo


----------



## FloVi

MrMagoo said:


> Und wo ich gerade den Hefezopf erwähnte, ganz lecker ist auch der "Rosinenstuten"



Leute, allein in Deutschland werden rund dreihundert Brotsorten hergestellt. Wenn ihr die alle durchgehen wollt, kann dieser Thread echt lang werden.


----------



## MrMagoo

FloVi said:


> Leute, allein in Deutschland werden rund dreihundert Brotsorten hergestellt. Wenn ihr die alle durchgehen wollt, kann dieser Thread echt lang werden.


 

Und _sehr_ appetitanregend... also weiter!! *lol*


----------



## heidita

FloVi said:


> Leute, allein in Deutschland werden rund dreihundert Brotsorten hergestellt. Wenn ihr die alle durchgehen wollt, kann dieser Thread echt lang werden.


 
Das erzähle ich manchmal hier, wo es vielleicht vier oder fünf Sorten gibt und man galubt mir nicht mal. Schwarzbrot gibt es gar nicht.


----------



## FloVi

heidita said:


> Das erzähle ich manchmal hier, wo es vielleicht vier oder fünf Sorten gibt und man galubt mir nicht mal. Schwarzbrot gibt es gar nicht.



Nimm die mal nach Berlin mit und schleif' sie ins KaDeWe. Ca. 400 Sorten Brot im Angebot (international) und was den passenden Belag angeht, kann allein der Käsefreund aus weit über 1000 Sorten wählen. Irre.


----------



## heidita

KaDeWe?

Das wäre für mich ein Paradies! Ich bin eine überzeugte Käsefresserin!


----------



## jester.

heidita said:


> KaDeWe?



Du kennst das KDW nicht? Klick!


----------



## heidita

Tatsächlich kenne/kannte ich dieses Kaufhaus nicht. 

Ich war nur einmal in Berlin, und das ist schon ewig her,  leider noch mit Mauer.


----------



## Bonjules

Das ist die Tragoedie des Lebens: Ein deutsches Bier kann man hier mittlerweile kriegen, aber einen Limburger fuer die lokale Schrippe?
Forget that. Das waere ein groessere Flugreise. Ein Leben ohne 
Limburger. Schwer, aber nicht unmoeglich. 
Ihr wisst gar nicht wie gut Ihr's habt.
saludos


----------



## FloVi

Von mir aus könnte man sämtlichen Limburger nach Puerto Rico verschiffen. Aber erstens verstieße das vermutlich gegen internationales Menschenrecht und zweitens würde meine Frau den Gesta...ähh...Geschmack vermissen.


----------



## heidita

Hmmmmmmmmmmm Limburger; für nicht Eingeweihte: auch "Stinkkäse" genannt.


----------



## flame

Bevor sich hier ein Käse - Faden (quasi als Spaltprodukt) bildet:

In Österreich gibt's "Brötchen" überhaupt nur in der Form von "belegtes Brötchen" - kleines Weißbrot mit mehr oder weniger kunstvollem Belag.

Semmeln: die fünfsternigen runden Dinger aus Weizenmehl

Alle anderen runden oder ovalen Dinger werden normalerweise "Weckerl" oder "Laberl" (Laibchen) genannt, eventuell mit Präfixen wie "Korn-", "Mohn-", "Sonnenblumen-", oder "Graham-"

Daneben gibt es ...
... Markenbezeichnungen; einige davon sind bereits sehr in den allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch eingesickert - z.B. der "Kornspitz" (längliches Ding aus halbdunklem Mischmehl mit ganzen Körnern)

... regionale Bezeichnungen wie "Wachauer (Laberl)".

Ein anderer Klassiker österreichischer Backkunst ist das "Salzstangerl" - ein längliches Ding (aus einem Dreieck gedreht), mit körnigem Salz bestreut.

Gebogene Dinger heißen hierorts in der Regel "Kipferl".

Dinger aus hellem, weichen (oft auch süßem) Teig werden als "mürb" bezeichnet (mürbes Kipferl, mürbes Laberl). Gerade runde Dinger aus diesem Teig sind (mürbe) "Stollen", geflochtene Dinger sind (mürbe) "Zöpfe", auch "Milch-Dreier", oder - etwas allgemeiner für Gebilde von der Dimension mehrerer Portionen - "Striezel"

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Lykurg

> Bevor sich hier ein *Käse - Faden* (quasi als Spaltprodukt) bildet


Das klingt irgendwie nach Chäsfondue - aber das ist das andere Nachbarland im Süden


----------



## FloVi

Lykurg said:


> aber das ist das andere Nachbarland im Süden



Wär hat's ärfunden?


----------



## heidita

Interessant das Wort* Stollen*, das schon mal vorkam. Ich dachte, es war der Christstollen gemeint. Ich kenne das Wort nur so. Ist es auch ein Brötchen?


----------



## Jana337

Bitte keinen Käse mehr in diesem Faden. 
Bleiben wir doch beim Gebäck.
Klick!


----------



## flame

heidita said:


> Interessant das Wort* Stollen*, das schon mal vorkam. Ich dachte, es war der Christstollen gemeint. Ich kenne das Wort nur so. Ist es auch ein Brötchen?


Bei uns im Südosten bezeichnet "Stollen" im allgemeinen die länglichen, runden oder halbrunden Dinger von der Größe einer Portion. Da fällt der "Christstollen" (den es bei uns in der Weihnachtszeit auch gibt - aus Germteig mit viel kandierten Früchten und Rosinen, bestreut mit Puderzucker) aus der Reihe, da er von der Form her eher als "Striezel bezeichnet werden sollte (mehr als eine Portion, wird in Scheiben aufgeschnitten).

Exkurs: die Anschnitte heißen bei uns "Scherze(r)l"

Wann erfindet endlich jemand ein Schwarzbrot mit MEHR als zwei Scherzerln ?!?!?!?!?


----------



## FloVi

flame said:


> ...da er von der Form her eher als "Striezel bezeichnet werden sollte (mehr als eine Portion, wird in Scheiben aufgeschnitten).



Striezel, Christbrot, der Christstollen hat einige Namen. Ich schätze mal, man wollte ihn vom herkömmlichen Striezel unterscheiden, da er als Fastengebäck ursprünglich weder Milch noch Butter enthalten durfte.


----------



## heidita

Ich kenne Striezel nur so. Tatsächlich habe ich gegoogelt, und so eine Art Zopf gefunden. Noch nie gehört.
http://www.martinbraun.de/content/mbraun/mbraun001595/Anzeige-Striezel-Innen_web-1.jpg


----------



## FloVi

heidita said:


> Ich kenne Striezel nur so.



Das ist oft so mit diesen Uralt-Wörtern. Sie werden abgelöst, doch es gibt immer irgendwelche Ecken, in denen sie sich hartnäckig halten. Nicht selten auch in Form von Nachnamen.


----------



## Kajjo

Heidi, das sieht für mich eher wie ein Mohnstrudel aus?!

Stollen sagen wir hier nur zu den größeren, länglichen Christstollen -- also wahrscheinlich genau wie ihr!

Striezel kenne ich gar nicht, außer vielleicht vom Österreich-Urlaub.

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Ergänzung zu Striezel: Es gibt einen wunderschönen Eintrag im Grimm'schen Wörterbuch. Jana, da ist auch für Dich einen nette Bemerkung bei. ;-)

Link


----------



## Whodunit

Stollen kenne ich nur so oder so.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:


> Stollen kenne ich nur so oder so.



Ich stimme Dir uneingeschränkt zu. Und das will was heißen! 

Kajjo


----------



## heidita

Endlich habe ich den mir bekannten Striezel gefunden. Ist wohl gar nicht so üblich, wie ich dachte.

Mit Rosinen, normalerweise als Individualportion.
http://www.mrbaker.de/img/kuchen/Rosinenstriezel.jpg


----------



## heidita

Whodunit said:


> Stollen kenne ich nur so oder so.


 
Ich auch!!


----------



## Kajjo

heidita said:


> Endlich habe ich den mir bekannten Striezel gefunden. Ist wohl gar nicht so üblich, wie ich dachte.Mit Rosinen, normalerweise als Individualportion. http://www.mrbaker.de/img/kuchen/Rosinenstriezel.jpg




Aha! Sieht für mich ähnlich aus wie ein "Kopenhagenerstreifen", der mit Rosinen und Marzipan (oder Persipan) gefüllt ist.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:


> Aha! Sieht für mich ähnlich aus wie ein "Kopenhagenerstreifen", der mit Rosinen und Marzipan (oder Persipan) gefüllt ist.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Ich wüsste dafür ehrlich gesagt gar keinen Begriff. Es sieht irgendwie aus wie zerfallener Blätterteig. 

Nein, im Ernst: Ich kenne weder "Kopenhagernerstreifen" (schreibt man das wirklich zusammen?) noch "Striezeln". Da müsste ich mal drauf achten, wie wir so etwas nennen.


----------



## Kajjo

Traditionell gibt es im Norden auch eher "Mandelkränze", die ebenfalls mit Marzipan und Rosinen gefüllt und mit Blättermandeln bestreut sind. Der Kopenhagener Streifen (hm, auseinandergeschrieben geht es auch, aber ob es da eine Regel für gibt, möchte ich bezweifeln!) ist ziemlich ähnlich, nur eben nicht rund, sondern streifenförmig.

Kajjo


----------



## Lykurg

> Stollen kenne ich nur so oder so.


Whodunit, Kajjo, heidita, was ist denn denn hiermit?


----------



## Whodunit

Lykurg said:


> Whodunit, Kajjo, heidita, was ist denn denn hiermit?


 
Wir wollen doch beim Gebäck bleiben und es lieber nicht weiter verkomplizieren, sonst muss Jana wieder alles löschen.


----------



## heidita

Lykurg said:


> Whodunit, Kajjo, heidita, was ist denn denn hiermit?


 

Was is das denn?


----------



## FloVi

heidita said:


> Was is das denn?



Die deutsche "Geheimwaffe" bei der Fußball-Weltmeisterschaft von 1954. Adolf "Adi" Dassner war Zeugwart der deutschen Nationalmannschaft und hat abschraubbare Stollen für die Fußballschuhe entwickelt. Damit konnte man sich den unterschiedlichen, wetterbedingten Bodenverhältnissen besser anpassen. Später gründete der Mann eine Sportartikel-Fabrik namens adidas, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte. ;-)


----------



## Ralf

Nochmal kurz zum Striezel / Stollen: Der Dresdner Weihnachtsmarkt heißt ganz offiziell Striezelmarkt. Allerdings werden dort keine Striezel sondern nur noch Stollen verkauft. Ich denke, dass bei uns zwar jeder weiß, was ein Striezel ist, aber verwendet wird der Begriff nur noch sehr selten.

Ralf


----------



## Hutschi

Jana337 said:


> Falls man diese Dinge in den deutschsprachigen Ländern kaufen kann, wie würde man sie nennen?
> 
> Jana


 
Sie heißen hier: (Dresden)

Hörnchen (gebogene Teile)
Stangen (gerade Teile)
Zöpfe (geflochtene Teile)
Knoten (das Teil in der Mitte vom rechten Korb, wenn ich es richtig erkenne.)

Die Hörnchen, Stangen und Zöpfe gibt es regelmäßig beim Bäcker.
Tschechische Hörnchen werden in Dresden auch verkauft, der Teig ist ein kleines bisschen anders.

Je nach Belag sind es dann zum Beispiel Mohnzöpfe, Kümmelstangen oder Käsehörnchen. 

Die einfachen geformten sind Brötchen. Davon gibt es Roggenbrötchen, Malzkornbrötchen, Kürbiskernbrötchen und andere.


http://www.backmittel.de/Produkte/images/broetchen.jpg

Die ovalen Teile heißen hier "kleine Brötchen" oder "kleine Semmeln", manchmal auch "einfache Semmeln". 
Die runden heißen Kaisersemmeln, diese Form gibt es noch nicht sehr lange hier.

(Große) Semmeln oder große Brötchen sehen hier etwa so aus: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bild:Doppeltes_Broetchen.jpg 

"Große" braucht man nicht extra zu sagen, das steckt hier als Bedeutung im Wort bereits mit drin.


----------



## starrynightrhone

> Was mich an ein Gespräch mit meiner bayrischen Freundin erinnert. Wir sassen am Frühstückstisch und sie fragte ob ich Semmeln wollte. Ich verneinte, nein, ich wollte lieber Brötchen.



Da merkt man wieder einmal, dass Bayern und Österreich sich sprachlich ziemlich nahe stehen.

Besagte "Brötchen" heißen bei uns ausschließlich "Semmeln" und es gibt sie in runder Form (auch "Kaisersemmeln", wie Hutschi schon bemerkt hat) und länglicher Form. Beim Einkauf wird man einfach nur gefragt: "Hätten Sie gern runde oder längliche (Semmeln)?". Ich mag die länglichen sehr gerne, weil man sie so schön brechen kann, wenn msn nur Appetit auf eine halbe Semmel hat. 

"Brötchen" ist bei uns sehr stark Deutschland-deutsch markiert und ich persönlich würde es gar nicht mit einer "Semmel" assoziieren. Wahrscheinlich weil es zu sehr nach "Brot" klingt und dieses bei uns immer dunkel ist. So wie dieses hier. Mit der Ausnahme von Weißbrot natürlich. 

Ein kleiner Exkurs in die Gebäckwelt Österreichs


----------



## Hutschi

jester. said:


> Hörnchen sind süß. Und die gibt es auch hier, das ist also nichts österreichisches.


 
Hier in Dresden gibt es sowohl süße Hörnchen (aus einer Art Milchbrötchenteig) als auch nicht süße (aus einer Art Brötchenteig). Neuerdings werden die nicht süßen bevorzugt.

Eine Reihe neuartiger Gebäckstücke haben Phantasienamen, Beispiele sind "Braumeisterbrötchen" und "Biergartenstangen".


Bei den "normalen" Brötchen wird man im Dialektatlas finden, dass die Verteilung der Namen recht gut den in diesem Faden verwendeten Bezeichnungen entspricht: Sage mir, was Du isst, und ich sage Dir, wo du wohnst.


----------



## martl

starrynightrhone said:


> Da merkt man wieder einmal, dass Bayern und Österreich sich sprachlich ziemlich nahe stehen.
> 
> Besagte "Brötchen" heißen bei uns ausschließlich "Semmeln" und es gibt sie in runder Form (auch "Kaisersemmeln", wie Hutschi schon bemerkt hat) und länglicher Form. Beim Einkauf wird man einfach nur gefragt: "Hätten Sie gern runde oder längliche (Semmeln)?".


Huch, nach "länglichen" Semmeln hat mich hier noch nie jemand gefragt... Besonders typisch bayrisch ist das Wort nicht.

Ja, so ist das mit den Backwaren... aufgewachsen bin ich mit "normalen" Semmeln, Brezen und Brezenstangen, Riemischen (oder heißt das jetzt richtig "Römische"?), Maurern ("Maurerloabe") und Mohnsemmeln. Jetzt gibts Krusti, Kürbiskern, Vital- und Öko-4-Korn-Gebäck... immerhin noch als -Semmel, -Wecken, -Weckli, -Brötchen oder auch -Schrippe... so weiß man wenigstens noch ungefähr, wo man ist


----------



## Whodunit

starrynightrhone said:


> Besagte "Brötchen" heißen bei uns ausschließlich "Semmeln" und es gibt sie in runder Form (auch "Kaisersemmeln", wie Hutschi schon bemerkt hat) und länglicher Form.


 
Du würdest sicherlich das Richtige bei uns kriegen, aber man würde dich beim Bäcker schon seltsam beäugen. Hier solltest du nach _Knüppeln_ verlangen oder wenigstens nach _länglichen Brötchen_. Von _Kaisersemmeln_ habe ich noch nie gehört, die heißen höchstwahrscheinlich _Kaiserbrötchen _bei uns. Aber mit _runden Brötchen_ wirst du auch verstanden.


----------



## lostinberlin

Kann man sagen: Neulich, ein Maedchen hat mir ein Broetchen gebietet. Aber ich habe es abgelehmen. ?  danke.


----------



## Quelle

lostinberlin said:


> Neulich *hat mir* ein Mädchen hat mir ein Br*ö*tchen *angeboten*. Aber ich habe es abgeleh*nt*.


----------



## Hutschi

Whodunit said:


> Du würdest sicherlich das Richtige bei uns kriegen, aber man würde dich beim Bäcker schon seltsam beäugen. Hier solltest du nach _Knüppeln_ verlangen oder wenigstens nach _länglichen Brötchen_. Von _Kaisersemmeln_ habe ich noch nie gehört, die heißen höchstwahrscheinlich _Kaiserbrötchen _bei uns. Aber mit _runden Brötchen_ wirst du auch verstanden.


 
Den Begriff "Knüppel" kenne ich von meiner Frau, die aus Potsdam stammt, für kleine ovale Brötchen bzw. Semmeln. 

Ich selber stamme aus einem Übergangsgebiet, wo _Semmeln_ und _Brötchen_ oft vollkommen synonym gebraucht wird. Knüppel würde man hier "kleine Semmeln" oder "kleine Brötchen" nennen.


----------



## sokol

Hutschi said:


> Brötchen sind in Österreich etwas vollkommen anderes, wenn es sie überhaupt gibt.


Unter "Brötchen" versteht man in Österreich belegte Brote: also geschnittenes Brot (Mischbrot, dunkles Brot, Weissbrot) belegt mit Käse, Wurst, Oliven, etc. etc.
Hat also nichts mit unseren Semmeln oder euren Brötchen zu tun.  - Selbst zwischen Passau (Niederbayern, hart an der Grenze zu Österreich) und dem angrenzenden Österreich schmeckt das, was beiderseits der Grenze "Semmeln" genannt wird (bzw., "Brötchen" wird in Niederbayern auch verwendet - in der Bedeutung "Semmeln"), völlig anders.


----------



## berndf

Whodunit said:


> Von _Kaisersemmeln_ habe ich noch nie gehört, die heißen höchstwahrscheinlich _Kaiserbrötchen _bei uns. Aber mit _runden Brötchen_ wirst du auch verstanden.


Ich denke, das ist wirklich nur ein österreichischer Ausdruck. In Bayern gibt es sie auch, ich habe nie gehört, dass jemand etwas anderes als _Semmeln_ (ohne _Kaiser-_) dazu sagt. Der Unterschied zu "normalen" Semmeln ist auch nicht in erster Linie die Form. Rund können "normale" Semmeln auch sein. Das Besondere sind die Einschnitte an der Oberseite. Normale Semmeln haben einen Einschnitt der ganzen Länge nach. Kaisersemmln haben fünf, die wie Spiralarme von der Mitte ausgehen.


----------

